# The dreaded monthly visit..Or is it?



## WhoaNellie1487 (May 5, 2003)

Since I've had IBS my menstural has been differen't ( that's a given ) but since I have been getting my back popped ( or as my chiropractor likes to say " adjusted ") I've missed my menstural the past two months. Not having it go makes me very ill. It causes extreme pressure on my bladder,I feel like I have to go extremely bad all the time. It makes me lose sleep. I also have pressure on my stomach,I get really nauseated. When my period goes though,The pressure is off my bladder,and my stomach gets a little sore but nothing compared to when it doesn't go. Has anyone ever had this problem?


----------



## *Luna* (Nov 19, 2001)

So you haven't had a period at all in the last two months?First, if there is even the slightest chance you could be pregnant, I'd suggest taking a home test ASAP. Remember, you can get pregnant without penetration. Fooling around where his swimmers get too close to your opening can do it. I know someone who got pregnant this way...really. It's rare but it does happen.Second, I'd consult with your gynocologist, or regular doc if you don't have a gyn, Missed periods can be a sign that something isn't right, even if it's just your hormones out of wack. I understand that some women aren't regular... but still, 2 months sounds like a long time to me and I'd be looking into it.


----------



## rain (May 5, 2003)

I missed 2 periods in a row last fall...it was all due to stress...my husband and I were having problems at the time.During that time, I had gone to my doctor to have everything checked out...pregnancy..thyroid..hormone levels...menopause...everything.Then when we worked out our problems and the stress was gone...my period came back and have been regular ever since.So many things can mess up your period...too much exercise...not eating properly...etc. etc.I hope all works out well for you







rain


----------



## WhoaNellie1487 (May 5, 2003)

there is no chance I'm pregnant.Lol trust me. I'm saving all that until I'm married. I'm only 15.My mom thinks it might be all the work that has been done on my back here lately throwing my system off. But I can't understand what else would mess up my menstural other than just stress on my body.


----------



## Wes and Tracy (Apr 14, 1999)

Nellie, Make a dr. visit just to be safe, why worry when you don't have to. At 15 I can't think of anything that could/would stop your cycle for 2 months if you're not pregnant or if you don't have some form of hormonal imbalance. Are you on the pill? Any other form of medication? I've never ever heard of back adjustments affecting a persons cycle. I don't even know how that could be possible. The shedding of the lining isn't triggered by any physical movenment or flip switch, it's a hormonal change that occurs that triggers the shedding of the lining. Unless you work out a lot, are you a runner, have very low body fat count? Something sounds odd here.wes


----------



## WhoaNellie1487 (May 5, 2003)

Nope,I'm not on any medications. My body is under alot of stress right now. That could be part of the cause. But getting my back adjusted could be part of the problem aswell,because my chiropractor is moving my tailbone and my pelvic bone. I don't think my mom is going to take me to an OBGYN mainly because there is nothing they can really do for me. I just keep praying and hoping it will start soon so it can fix the pressure on my bladder and stomach. (mainly my bladder)I'm not sure if I'm low on fat or whatever.I could be,I am a bit under weight right now.But that isn't making me really sick...


----------



## rain (May 5, 2003)

Being underweight can definitley affect your menstrual cycles...mess then up and even have them stop for a while. Too much exercising at your age can stop periods all together also...along with not eating properly.As far as your chiropractor goes...I don't understand why he/she is messing around with your tailbone and pelvis. Were you in an accident of some sort? Sorry But I have no respect for chiropractors doing things such as what is going on with you.If you are having problems with your pelvis and tailbone, you need to see a real doctor MD.I say this from my own experience over 20 some years ago when I too had serious problems with my tailbone and pelvis due to an accident.Chiropractors are not real doctors, they go to chiropractic school for 2 years but know nothing about the medical ins and outs of a body, especially one in stress.


----------



## WhoaNellie1487 (May 5, 2003)

rain,I've been eatting what I can. I don't excercise right now though. I'm to busy to do so right now.As for my chiropractor. He's doing the best thing anyone can do. No other doctor can help. A Chiropractor is a real doctor. The reason he is working on my pelvic and tailbone is because they are out of place,That is what is causing the IBS and OAB. I wasn't in an accident. They aren't sure why my lower back is so out of place.Everytime I go in to get adjusted,it makes me feel _ALOT_ better. So he is doing me a world of good.







My period tried to start this morning,but it just doesn't seem to want to be nice to me lol. I think it's because I'm under so much stress right now. I have drivers ed coming up,and I'm not used to being out often. Now that I'm leaving three times a week it tires me out. Plus I've been losing sleep,Maybe that's half the trouble.


----------



## *Luna* (Nov 19, 2001)

Nellie, I didn't realize you were so young. You've been hit with a lot at a young age







I've been totally regular since age 13, so sometimes I forget that not everyone is. I was late once in college, when I was really stressed during finals. Two months sounds like a long time to be late, though.If you have menstrual problems, 15 is NOT too young to see a gynocologist. I got HORRIBLE cramps from the start, but was positively terrified of seeing a gyn and didn't go until I was 17. Afterwards, I kicked myself for waiting and suffering so long. Going on the pill helped me a LOT, and it might help you. Or the dr. might have other ideas. I felt a little uncomfortable telling people I was on the pill, so I'd say I was on hormones, or say I was on the pill for cramps. My dentist is a longtime family friend that we know from church...and one of the hygenist used to work with the youth group. I didn't want them to think I was having sex when I wasn't. But you can tell them it is for your cramps. (The Catholic church even allows it for medical reasons, just not birth control.)


----------



## WhoaNellie1487 (May 5, 2003)

Well even if I go to the OBGYN. It won't help. I won't be able to go on " the pill " because medications make me ill. I used to be regular,but as soon as IBS and OAB hit me it's been a bit differen't. I think the reason it's so messed up right now is because of the stress on me right now.







All I can really do is pray that I can get back to normal.


----------



## rain (May 5, 2003)

Sorry Nellie..a chiropractor is NOT a real doctor.A real MD...goes through 4 years of medical school and then through a residency program at a medical clinic or hospital.A chiropractor goes to 2 years of chiropractor school... I know ..I am of the medical field.


----------



## Wes and Tracy (Apr 14, 1999)

Rain, You have to be careful who you say that to, I have two friends that are Chiropractors and they're very touchy about being called Dr.. I've pointed out to them they they do not hold a Medical Doctorate or a Philosophy Doctorate degree but it didn't go over very well. Touchy touchy touchy. I totally agree though with you, just because you call yourself a doctor, it doesn't actually make you a doctor.Wes


----------



## WhoaNellie1487 (May 5, 2003)

My chiropractor works with nutrition aswell though.He isn't only a chiropractor.but things decided to start! Phew! lol no more pressure on my body.


----------



## rain (May 5, 2003)

Hi Wes and Tracy...Yes...to receive the title of "DR." one must hold a Ph.D in their particular field of discipline be it english literature, music, whatever...this- NO ONE CAN REFUTE...it simply means your are an "expert" in this field (aka: worked your butt off through school and payed a #### load of money for your education...LOL)AND/OR it means you earned the title of "medical doctor" after going thru med school and residency for years...thus MD as your title. Even vets--animal doctors-- go through medical school and residency programs. And lets not forget dentists...same thing.So it *GALLS* me to no end when a chiropractor goes 2 years and hangs out his/her shingle with Dr. on it.Doesn't make any sense at all...it simply isn't true.I have a friend who is an MD *AND* a chiropractor and he totally agrees with me.You don't know me Wes and Tracy-- but I would never get into anyones' face and say they are not a "dr" even if they "aren't" one.I'm just trying to clarify a very important issue...if you are in pain and or are having problems with your body...an MD would be your best bet first.And as far as your friends who are touchy about their title as doctors...well...fact is fact, there is no denying it.


----------



## WhoaNellie1487 (May 5, 2003)

Well,Honestly. What would you call a chiropractor?I mean they work with the back,the nerves and mine also works with therapy on the back. To me it's a doctor..


----------



## bluedolfin (Jun 1, 2003)

Just a quick note on Chiropractors. I have been suffering for many years with various heatlh problems. I recently found a Chiropractor who I trust more than any MD I've ever gone too. I must admit Chiropractors who crack you are cracks (as that can cause injuries) but mine uses a different method for adjustments. He also tests me each time to see where I need adjusting and then adjusts me using a tool that applies pressure to that area.I've been going to him for a few months now and the improvement is really amazing...you just have to make sure you trust them and that they know what they are doing.


----------



## Wes and Tracy (Apr 14, 1999)

nellie, I'd call them therapists, similiar to massage thereapists.wes


----------



## styles (Dec 11, 2002)

hey all....Styles here...and I'm a massage therapist in Canada (Nova Scotia)...I went to school for 2 years and did field placements etc. before being able to practice as a registerd massage therapist and I don't get to call myself a doctor! (i work with muscles, nerves, joints, lymph, too). Although I think Chiro's school is longer here (I think 4 years?) I agree there is alot more to being a doctor...Just wanted to add my 2 centsStyles


----------



## KLG (Jul 8, 2002)

I know that stress can mess things up big time. When I was 16 I didn't tell anyone for fear I would have to go to a obgyn, but I had it for almost 2 months straight. Finally my mother (we kept the "supplies" in the bathroom so we could both use them when needed) asked me what I was doing with all of them LOL. Finally I told her and I went to the doc who put me on the pill for one month. It went away Thank God! Iron also helped me, but I am not sure if that would work for the opposite (not getting it). I agree being underweight can probably be a cause...but I agree with Wes, go to your doc. Polycystic Ovary syndrome can be a cause of this too and since you are experiencing a lot of pain, I would look into it. I doubt it is, but better to check. And to test for this I believe they do an ultrasound. An ultrasound may be recommended even if they don't believe anything is wrong just to rule things out. I had the ultrasound done before they put me on the pill. Good Luck!Kari


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2003)

just a thought. from the pressure sensation you describe it sounds like your period did start but couldn't get out. that seems not good and thats different from a period that does not start b/c of stress(aka hormones). this sound more like a structural problem. i'm just wondering if you should see a gynecologist b/c you might have something blocking the flow in there-which is causing the pressure and the ibs (what is oab?) as well. i don't think 15 is too young to have adhesions or endometriosis or even small tumors. not to scare you, but it could be something completely benign but that needs to be taken care of.i agree that you should see an md and prefereably a good gynecologist. not everything can be explained by nutrition or body alignment. i think the problem with seeing a specialist is that they work within their field. b/c he's a chiropractor your problem is chiropractic, but you could have other problems that are not within his field and he may not notice them or may link them back to body alignment. just concerned. why aren't your parents taking you to a doc and why did they say a gynecologist wouldn't be able to help you?i just think 2 months is not that abnormal, but a pressure sensation that heightens with period is abnormal. if the blood is there then why isn't it able to leave your body?


----------



## LexiP (Apr 29, 2003)

I am glad you finally got your period. I have skipped my period three times in my life, thus causing a 2 month break between one instance and the next. Typically this occurs from a change in diet or hormonal balance. It is possible that stress is the cause.It may surprise people, but some woman due to diet and exercise get their periods only three or four times a year. This is common in many of the native tribes in Africa that incorporate a good deal of moving or running and activity in their daily lives. No one is the same. Before the Pill I was on a 28+ day cycle from the end of my period to beginning of the next. It was not until later that I find out you count beginning to beginning!







You may find that the pill (I recommend Mircette) does not make you ill.Also, it occurred to me, the pressure and pain may be due from the adjustments. My sister had some adjustments done recently, and is going through chiropractic therapy. I also am being treated by an MD to decide if I need chiropractic therapy. Lower back pain, focused around the spine, is known to cause digestive and bladder discomfort. Having now experienced it I can vouch that it feels a lot like cramps or a period trying to happen but not! Good luck and keep working toards health.Alexis


----------



## WhoaNellie1487 (May 5, 2003)

Thank you all. Joan,My parents didn't say a obgyn wouldn't help.I did,Because I knew they would only put me on " the pill " that's a not so very nice pill lol. It would only make matters worse.But OAB is Over active Bladder. My tailbone,pelvic bone and sometimes my uterus push on my bladder. When my period flows,Then I have no trouble with my bladder. But,When my period stops,The pressure comes back. I've already been checked for tumors and such.There aren't any.I know I'm not to young for that..Especially with my family, In both sides of my family cancer flows pretty heavily... so i'm prepared.By the way,To all those who said a Chiropractor isn't a doctor..I spoke to mine. He said he went to school for 7 years,and he is constantly going through training and learning new techniques. So yep,He's a doctor. He said alot of people don't consider them to be one,But they are. Just go back and look at how much training they go through..


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2003)

i'm glad you are feeling better. i still think you should see a gynecologist if you miss your period again and experience this pain/pressure. i was thinking more endometriosis than tumors. endo can occur while very young (anyone who is menstruating, i believe) and can adhere to the bladder wall, colon, and elsewhere, not to mention all through the female organs. the symptoms are similar if not identical to ibs and many who have it have bladder issues as well. not to say you can't have all these issues and just have ibs and an overactive bladder. but i think if this is happening often its atleast something to ask about-just my non-professional opinion. also, you can lose your period temporarily due low body fat percentage.


----------



## Wes and Tracy (Apr 14, 1999)

I have a 4 year university degree and a 2 year specialty program degree, if that's all that it takes to be called a doctor then you may all refer to me now as Dr. Wes. Thank you.WesI'm sure the computer systems I work on will be very happy to know that I'm now a dr of computer medicine.


----------



## WhoaNellie1487 (May 5, 2003)

Alright then,Dr.Wes.Joan,Thanks for your advice. My mother had the same problem at my age (not with her menstural,Just IBS and OAB) She said the stress on my body can cause alot of trouble with my menstural. I don't sleep well,I stress out alot...and I'm constantly nervous this summer,I'll be in drivers ed and it's working my nerves up.


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2003)

WhoaNellie,I was like that too as a kid(okay I'm still sort of like that!). Try to relax as much as you can(much easier said than done). When people are young they tend to have high standards and are kind of idealistic-which, for some of us, translates into striving for self-perfection. One good thing that happens when you get older is you realize somehow that you can't do great at everything and that you are a ****-up and everyone else is too!! And then everyone starts to relax a bit-LOL. I can't tell you how much of a relief that is!!! So look forward to it!! Anyway, try not to worry about Driver's Ed b/c you will be fine. If it makes you feel any better I know someone who had to take their driver's test 8 times. Take care.-S


----------



## WhoaNellie1487 (May 5, 2003)

Joan, It's not like I hold myself to a high standard. lol I just get nervous about things like drivers ed....tests..school...sometimes about leaving the house(since I've been sick). Things like that pretty much. Sure,sometimes I worry about how I look..but mainly I worry about how I'm feeling more than I look..because if I don't feel well,I assure you,That's my biggest concern at the time.But,Thanks for the advice,Or glance into the future...


----------

